# Something we haven't done in a while



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

*PLAY A GAME* 

What do you think if we start a new culinary game?

All words have to be food related.

It's a scrambled word game.

We scramble a word, you guess it and post the correct answer, then it's your turn to post a word.

I'll start with two words

1. SCNEIIU

2. TBESLVEAEG

Have fun


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Great Idea CC, #2 is vegetables, can't figure out #1 though.
Heres one : aciintamaar


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

CC, you know I love you, but can we trust your spelling in the first place? :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ummm,

So Suzanne....

Have you solved my first word?:chef: 

I crossed referenced it 8 times before I posted it!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Number 2 was no problem, but I can't figure out number 1. I have a feeling I am going to shoot myself when someone else gets it.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Pete don't shoot yourself !! CC, is it Ice Vins ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry CoolJ!!!

Nope


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Dang it, CC -- this one is HARD!! Still working on it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Me too! This is right up my alley, but oy, vay!  This one is hard!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Rhea,

Is it STROMBOLI???

HEY?? Where'd the word go??  Alrighty. Ive got one for you guys to solve.

*LETTERIL*

Jodi


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I think CC's first word is CUISINE.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I was reading that last letter as V, not as U. As were a lot of us, I gather. Anybody got a good deal on reading glasses? Actually, I was hoping it was "visinec" as in "related to a brand of eyedrops."

But Shawty's is *rillette*, right?

I'm still working on coolJ's.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I am really embarresed,

When I first read Suzanne little jibe, I laughed:lol: 

Then after a few days I wondered why no one had gotten the word, so I "Checked my spelling!!!!" and guess what?

I did have a "V" not a "U" as it should have been, so I edited the post in hopes that the word would be figured out.

Sorry guys :blush:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHH ! At least the three hours I spent trying to figure it out was fun, CC. I do adore word games.

How about this one? :lips: 

OUTUPAFE (Those are "youse" not "vees") 

Hey CoolJ, is it Triaminic? But then, cough syrup isn't really a food...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ok,Ok,

Mezz..I got your point!!!:blush:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

And I was going mad trying to figure it out!!!! Luckily I don't have far to go!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

even if you DID pull a fast one on us 

But I think I got coolJ's: *Amatriciana*! Spaghetti all Amatriciana is named for the town of Amatrice, in the Sabine hills near Rome. The spaghetti is dressed with sauteed onions, bacon (pancetta probably in Rome?), and tomatoes, and showered with Parmigiano.

Okay, my turn, but I want a definition from the solver:
*S H R T N L A A A U O - - - *

(the dashes are part of the word)


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Congratulations Suzanne !!!.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

ADGGNMRAERE-

(the dash is also part of the word)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I guess mine was too easy....


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

No, Mezz, people here are just too sharp!

Oops, just got Kimmie's! But I want to give other sharpies a chance, to I'll PM it to her. If no one else gets it, she can decide what to do.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

question,
is ice carving and vege&fruit carving a part of adggnmraere-?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Panini I'll bet pates an gallantines have something to do with adggnmraere- as well.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

nicepearu

steenyyrd


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Mine should have been:

*S H R T N L A A A U O - -*

(sorry, I originally had one "-" too many.) And here's a hint: Like Webster's dictionary, it's morocco-bound.

Hey, Panini and CoolJ, why don't you guys put everybody else out of their misery and tell what Kimmie's is? You're both right.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hey Cape Chef this is what makes you unique! 
This was funny though


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Suzanne,
ok, that make a difference, everything I came up with --- was not something I could post.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Panini -- is there a kind of strainer called a "crepineau"? So far, that's all I can come up with on yours. (Hope the Canadians will forgive me for not adding the accent over the first e.)


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ok, that will work! but I was thinking of another, much easier. Your putting way to much thought or I have misspelled it.
both food related.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Yea mine was Rillette .....Im still trying to figure out Pan's word though. Wasn't Kimmie's Garde-Manger???


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Bravo Suzanne and Shawtycat!  

and Suzanne, the Canadians are very forgiving as far as accents are concerned!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

...and Panini


...and CoolJ


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Panini, I came up with epicurean for your first word, but can't figure anything for the second one, could you maybe post a clue or the definition ?.

LDSAA FROWLAD (2 words)

RIESFFCOE

ECFA KLTA FCEH (3 words)


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

coolJ,
travelers beware


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

OH -- you mean Montezuma's Revenge! aka Delhi Belly. Yuck. Who woulda thunk about THAT "end" of the food chain?

I'll give another hint on mine _it's real top shelf stuff!_

coolJ -- got part of the first one, and all of the third: We are there  As for the second: are you telling us that an American beverage machine got knighted? So far I got SIR COFFEE for that one. No good, huh ... ?

This is such fun! Thanks, CC, for starting it.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I still can't figure out Suzanne's.

I got all 3 of CoolJ's! Yay... I finally figured out some. I've been practicing on shockwave.com's Text Twist -- I know, what a geek.

GTEBUTEA
UDSGURHOO
SORCTSNAI


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I'll only tell if Cape Chef or Athenaeus asks me to.


----------

